
Truth Decay: Fighting for Facts and Analysis - Dowwie
https://www.rand.org/research/projects/truth-decay.html
======
Dowwie
talks about the topic: [https://www.rand.org/multimedia/podcasts/events-at-
rand.html](https://www.rand.org/multimedia/podcasts/events-at-rand.html)

